#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Which is the best CMS platform for digital signage?

## Bhavya

Digital signage is a specialized form ofsliver-casting in which multimedia or video content is showed in publicplatforms for advertising and informational purposes. Can you guys suggest me abest CMS platform for digital signage?

----------

